# Moving pond fish



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We are, at last, about to move.  

We have a number of pond fish that we need to take with us and keep in containers while a new pond is constructed.

Any advice please?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We moved 10 fish from Devon to Southern France earlier this year, the fish were packed in plastic bags (large) inside thermally insulated polystyrene boxes obtained f.o.c. from the local aquarium stockist. They are apparently used to fly the fish all over the world.

We were advised to NOT feed the fish for a few days before, to minimise pollution, and to pack in just enough water to cover them and then fill up the bag with oxygen before sealing it. This is exaclty what we did and every one arrived after a 36 hour journey an then fed voraciously. 

We have then added another 10 from local French stockist and now (6 months later) have in excess of 40 so something must be right!

Our pond was built last autumn but plants were only put in at Easter with the fish, the pond had sat empty overwinter (apart from the frogs which colonised it!)

The whole thing was easy and the fish not harmed at all, so go for it.

If you need to keep the fish for a while until the pond is built, why not buy a preformed pond and just fill it while it stands outside in the shade while the work is done (i.e. don't bother to dig it in), you could even use a large plastic box depending on the size of the fish, as long as the oxygenation is adequate (an air pump could be used for the time being).

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Good reply from Dave. You could go down to your local builders merchants and buy a large polythene mixing bath which plasterers use to mix plaster in, they are quite cheap and you can throw it away at the end or fill it with soil and put plants in. :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Use the pump you will have in the new pond to spray water to oxygenate the water in the bath, by running it over some stones to stir the water with a waterfall.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bazzeruk,

Depends on how many fish, what size and type and how long you need to hold them

A pump will aerate but not filter the water so you will need to monitor the water quality

We have koi, several 2ft and over

Remember also if the holding facility is shallow winter frost may give problems

Would the new buyers consider holding them for you until your pond is constructed

Aldra


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

When I kept Koi I always had a childs paddling pool as a standby in case we had a leak etc. 

Andy


----------

